# Broadband & phone



## simon hue (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi. We are thinking about moving out in September around the Larnaca/ Famagusta area. We have been out there many times and I was with the Army there in Dhekalia for 2 yrs. 
My main question is what sort of speeds is the broadband and who are the best providers for phone and broadband. My wife has her own business back here in the UK and just needs broadband (BB) and a phone with dial out to the UK. She will require a package for ringing UK numbers everyday. Does anyone know if the service providers in Cyprus provide business packages as we do in the UK for unlimited calls or would it be better to use VOIP. 
If any one could advise on good providers and costs it would be appreciated.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

simon hue said:


> Hi. We are thinking about moving out in September around the Larnaca/ Famagusta area. We have been out there many times and I was with the Army there in Dhekalia for 2 yrs.
> My main question is what sort of speeds is the broadband and who are the best providers for phone and broadband. My wife has her own business back here in the UK and just needs broadband (BB) and a phone with dial out to the UK. She will require a package for ringing UK numbers everyday. Does anyone know if the service providers in Cyprus provide business packages as we do in the UK for unlimited calls or would it be better to use VOIP.
> If any one could advise on good providers and costs it would be appreciated.


The providers are very similar as I see it. At least Cyta offer business packages, but not with unlimited calls. For the UK calling I would use Voip, and in your case Sipgate UK. Then you will also get a UK number your friends can call. I use them for Germany and it works great. Call quality is Super. They have both private and business plans

sipgate.co.uk - free phone service over your broadband link - voice over ip provider.

Anders


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

In terms of broadband or high speed internal, the majority of the island only offers ADSL or the newer ADSL2 standard, which they claim can run upto 32 megabits. In reality, as with all copper based ADSL, it depends on a number of factors. Also, the 32m/bit service does cost a LOT of money.

There is ONE fiber optic cable provider that offers VERY limited coverage outside of Nicosia. They really can offer high speeds upto 100 megabits (100m/bit service is 99.90 a month on a triple-service package incl TV and Phone) and they offer TV services and phone services too, so I would recommend them if you can move into an area that has their coverage.

You can enter post codes on their website to check availablility. I think Larnaca has about 60% coverage. Limassol and Paphos are less than 15% covered.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> In terms of broadband or high speed internal, the majority of the island only offers ADSL or the newer ADSL2 standard, which they claim can run upto 32 megabits. In reality, as with all copper based ADSL, it depends on a number of factors. Also, the 32m/bit service does cost a LOT of money.
> 
> There is ONE fiber optic cable provider that offers VERY limited coverage outside of Nicosia. They really can offer high speeds upto 100 megabits (100m/bit service is 99.90 a month on a triple-service package incl TV and Phone) and they offer TV services and phone services too, so I would recommend them if you can move into an area that has their coverage.
> 
> You can enter post codes on their website to check availablility. I think Larnaca has about 60% coverage. Limassol and Paphos are less than 15% covered.


I think thez have stopped the service in Paphos now


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

simon hue said:


> My main question is what sort of speeds is the broadband and who are the best providers for phone and broadband...If any one could advise on good providers and costs it would be appreciated.


Hello Simon,

We are with Cyta for broadband and would recommend them. Be aware, however, that all broadband in Cyprus is very expensive. In fact, it's the most expensive in the EU:

â€˜The most expensive entry-level broadband in the EUâ€™ | Cyprus Mail

As far as Cyta packages are concerned, please see the attached price list


----------



## simon hue (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. The prices with CYTA certainly do look interesting with having to pay for different speeds. We will look into it more on a visit planned in July with the main purpose of seeing how viable it is to seriously re-locate later in the year. We are compiling our data and questions at the moment.


----------



## PaulDickinson (Feb 28, 2015)

We are with Cyta on a 8meg internet package which gives us good tv streaming with occasional buffering , which we can live with.


----------

